# I voted today



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

So I voted in the PA election today.. As I have always argued..it is a sacred duty to vote.... LOL, who am I kidding... I did vote though, even my wife was a little ticked but I voted to throw mud in the GOP's eye...


----------



## dwight55 (Nov 9, 2012)

How is unimportant, . . . 

YOU DID, . . . that is WHAT is important.

May God bless,
Dwight


----------



## Linedog (Jun 29, 2015)

Don't vote and eventually they try take that away also. Exercise all of your rights and keep them useful.


----------



## Real Old Man (Aug 17, 2015)

good for you!


----------



## KUSA (Apr 21, 2016)

Maine-Marine said:


> So I voted in the PA election today.. As I have always argued..it is a sacred duty to vote.... LOL, who am I kidding... I did vote though, even my wife was a little ticked but I voted to throw mud in the GOP's eye...


Who did you vote for?


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

KUSA said:


> Who did you vote for?


read my post again and ask that again....if you need to... I did not cruise to the polling station


----------



## KUSA (Apr 21, 2016)

You should have voted for Trump.


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

KUSA said:


> You should have voted for Trump.


Say What... reread my posts ONE MORE TIME


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

I did not cruise to the polling station.

I played spades

it was a tower of a vote

No cuban drinks for me


----------



## KUSA (Apr 21, 2016)

You talk in riddles. I assume you did the right thing and voted for Trump.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

I was number 4 at my polling station.


----------



## I'd_last_a_day (May 12, 2015)

Maine-Marine said:


> So I voted in the PA election today.. As I have always argued..it is a sacred duty to vote.... LOL, who am I kidding... I did vote though, even my wife was a little ticked but I voted to throw mud in the GOP's eye...


I voted for him and felt like it actually wasn't a wasted vote this time, usually you just 'Vote' for preselected establishment actors. Last time i voted i voted 'No Vote'


----------



## New guy 101 (Dec 17, 2014)

I'd_last_a_day said:


> I voted for him and felt like it actually wasn't a wasted vote this time, usually you just 'Vote' for preselected establishment actors. Last time i voted i voted 'No Vote'


Congrats for voting for a democrat to run for the republican ticket...I'm sure those taxes he wants to increase won't affect conservatives. And the deals he makes with congress will be good for us. Way to shake up the republican party...good for you guys.

Sent from my DROID4 using Tapatalk


----------



## KUSA (Apr 21, 2016)

New guy 101 said:


> Congrats for voting for a democrat to run for the republican ticket...I'm sure those taxes he wants to increase won't affect conservatives. And the deals he makes with congress will be good for us. Way to shake up the republican party...good for you guys.
> 
> Sent from my DROID4 using Tapatalk


Well who is better?


----------



## New guy 101 (Dec 17, 2014)

KUSA said:


> Well who is better?


No one or so it seems by the vote of the majority this election so I'm simply commenting...that when we have lost all hope that a republican can be conservative and support the constitution...we turn to a democrat to pin our hopes on....hope he can beat her.

Sent from my DROID4 using Tapatalk


----------



## New guy 101 (Dec 17, 2014)

I will ask the group here to name 3 things Trump has ever DONE (not what he says he will do) to instill confidence that he is a conservative. 

Or name 3 things any of the others have done (Cruz/ Kasic) to prove they aren't conservative.

My belief is you can teach an old dog a new trick....but he's still gonna lick his balls the same as always...so don't expect a person who has been a democrat his whole life to start doing everything like a republican just because he won saying he would.


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

Bawney or Hildebeast?


----------



## I'd_last_a_day (May 12, 2015)

This is exactly the problem, people actually believe a Democrat or Republican can help...actually believe that the solution to every problem is A or B (conservative or liberal). It's a sham and I hope Trump takes a huge steamy sh*t on the 2 party set up!

A false illusion of choice


----------



## KUSA (Apr 21, 2016)

New guy 101 said:


> I will ask the group here to name 3 things Trump has ever DONE (not what he says he will do) to instill confidence that he is a conservative.
> 
> Or name 3 things any of the others have done (Cruz/ Kasic) to prove they aren't conservative.
> 
> My belief is you can teach an old dog a new trick....but he's still gonna lick his balls the same as always...so don't expect a person who has been a democrat his whole life to start doing everything like a republican just because he won saying he would.


I don't like the democrats or republicans. I don't care what ticket Trump ran on.


----------



## New guy 101 (Dec 17, 2014)

KUSA said:


> I don't like the democrats or republicans. I don't care what ticket Trump ran on.


Yeah, I don't like them either...but I usually have a reason for voting for someone...not just because he's different. And I tend to look at what they have done as an indicator of what they will do. So that's why I asked the question.

Sent from my DROID4 using Tapatalk


----------



## New guy 101 (Dec 17, 2014)

So my question above to all who support trump on this is to convert me to a supporter by giving me your top three things he has done to prove he is a conservative.

We laugh and scoff at the left when they can't name one thing Obama has done or one thing Hillary has done for the country...this should be an easy one.

Sent from my DROID4 using Tapatalk


----------



## I'd_last_a_day (May 12, 2015)

He understands the merits of capitalism whereas Obama, Hillary, and Bernie love socialism. What has Trump done, he has been a hard headed buisness man and great at building capital, whereas Obama was a community activist. How about what he is NOT, he is not owned!! Understand this, i would vote for a friggin clown before i would vote for a guy who's wife is a big wig at Goldman Sachs (Cruz). That's the thing i would literally take someone who's done nothing but who's not owned over someone who is...the choices really are that sh*tty. 'What has he done?' isn't as good a question as 'Who's funding him/her?' Whoever funds you owns you.

...also i don't believe Trump could accomplish what he has without surrounding himself with experts, i believe he has the sense to surround himself with wise people. One thing Trump 'Has Done' is he is on record denouncing bone headed moves (wars) that have caused vacuums. So contrary to what many say i don't believe he'll be a nut case as commander in chief


----------



## stevekozak (Oct 4, 2015)

KUSA said:


> You talk in riddles. I assume you did the right thing and voted for Trump.


I am guessing, from your slow-witted responses, that you did too....:laughhard:


----------



## Targetshooter (Dec 4, 2015)

kusa said:


> you talk in riddles. I assume you did the right thing and voted for trump.


duhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh ,,


----------



## Targetshooter (Dec 4, 2015)

New guy 101 said:


> So my question above to all who support trump on this is to convert me to a supporter by giving me your top three things he has done to prove he is a conservative.
> 
> We laugh and scoff at the left when they can't name one thing Obama has done or one thing Hillary has done for the country...this should be an easy one.
> 
> Sent from my DROID4 using Tapatalk


if I have to tell you the three things he has done ,, then I guess I need to vote for you to .


----------



## New guy 101 (Dec 17, 2014)

Targetshooter said:


> if I have to tell you the three things he has done ,, then I guess I need to vote for you to .


Not at all...I have my decision made based on what I know. Many of you say...his wife works for sacks to therefore he's a bad choice (cruz). Doesn't that sound a bit ignorant? What does it matter if his wife were a stripper, we are electing him...not her. The same logic could be applied to Trump then....he failed at keeping his first marriage together so he will fail at president...silly logic...
I can name a doze things cruz has done and voted on that show he is a conservative...yes he has made a bad vote or two...but he even acknowledges those as mistakes.

Trump has been a success in the business world...which relies on capitalism for earning....where as in the government they practice a socialistic funding acquisition method...take from others and spend.

He also supports tax increases and imminent domain...I guess your for that too. He said he will negotiate with the democrats...yep...that will get us what we want won't it.

So at the end of the day...you can't name 3 things he's done that prove his a conservative...but I just named three things he has supported that align with democrats and you think he will be a better conservative candidate than cruz.

Maybe you should let someone vote for you wild man.

Sent from my DROID4 using Tapatalk


----------



## I'd_last_a_day (May 12, 2015)

New guy 101 said:


> Many of you say...his wife works for sacks to therefore he's a bad choice (cruz). Doesn't that sound a bit ignorant?


I actually think the exact opposite, to not have a problem with the conflict of interest is totally ignorant of comprehending exactly what is wrong with the current problem.



New guy 101 said:


> What does it matter if his wife were a stripper, we are electing him...not her. The same logic could be applied to Trump then....he failed at keeping his first marriage together so he will fail at president...silly logic...


How do those 2 scenarios even come close to being similar?? Worst analogy I've ever heard.


----------



## New guy 101 (Dec 17, 2014)

I'd_last_a_day said:


> I actually think the exact opposite, to not have a problem with the conflict of interest is totally ignorant of comprehending exactly what is wrong with the current problem.
> 
> How do those 2 scenarios even come close to being similar?? Worst analogy I've ever heard.


Its taking two things that have absolutely no bearing on whether the person can effectively govern this nation and using them as excuses for not voting for them. To say that Cruz has a conflict of interest because of where his wife works and exclude all of TRUMPS BUSINESS TIES....is the most retarded thing I have ever heard. So the analogy is accurate..two things that have absolutely no bearing on him being a conservative.

Need a picture drawn?

Sent from my DROID4 using Tapatalk


----------



## I'd_last_a_day (May 12, 2015)

It's crazy how your own posts are strengthening what i'm saying and you don't even see it. Politicians being in bed with special interest is the epitome of the problem, the problem is our politicians not representing the people how do you not get it? I don't like Sanders but he's dead on about campain finance, that's also the problem whoever funds a candidate owns them...i don't 'Fail to see that' because i'm not a Sanders supporter.


----------



## Seneca (Nov 16, 2012)

Maybe we are due for a hard headed businessman in the oval office, what other real choices are there? 

Trump may not be a conservatives conservative, but looking at it the other way he is not exactly a liberals liberal either.


----------



## I'd_last_a_day (May 12, 2015)

New guy 101 said:


> Its taking two things that have absolutely no bearing on whether the person can effectively govern this nation...


It's not and that's why it's a failed analogy, having a Goldman Sachs big wig as your own spouse, and being funded by special interest absolutely has bearing on whether the person's loyalty lies with those special interest and Goldman Sachs, or lies with the people. Having a candidate who was divorced from a super model in the past has zero bearing on whether that person's loyalty would swing towards the people or towards special interest.


----------



## Doc Holliday (Dec 22, 2012)




----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

If bernie makes it to the final round I will vote for him..opps sorry american idol flash back... 

I do not like Cruz, I do not like the look of his face, how he carries himself, or how it talks.. I do not like Trumps rudeness or instability to provide clear answers to HOW...

If I could I would draft General Mattis or dig up Reagan... I cannot do those things

It was a big leap for me to vote.. I was not going to, but a few jerks, I mean people, on here made a good case.. rude but good..

I still think we are in for a major financial crash regardless of who is in power - I wonder if we will make it to the election........


----------



## New guy 101 (Dec 17, 2014)

I'd_last_a_day said:


> It's not and that's why it's a failed analogy, having a Goldman Sachs big wig as your own spouse, and being funded by special interest absolutely has bearing on whether the person's loyalty lies with those special interest and Goldman Sachs, or lies with the people. Having a candidate who was divorced from a super model in the past has zero bearing on whether that person's loyalty would swing towards the people or towards special interest.


OK so let's look at your logic.... Because his wife works for GOLDMAN SACHS, and they donated $69,350 to ted Cruz since 2011, he is compromised and isn't qualified in your view...even though they donated over $831,523 to Hillary....(it looks to me like they don't expect him to win either since they donated an ass ton more to her). 
So taking in a few thousand in donations from them makes Cruz "owned" by them....OK I will accept you statement.

BUT by that logic only people who solely fund their election bid are not owned by the investors...meaning only Millionaires and Billionaires like Trump or Warren Buffet would meet your metric for being good presidential candidates to vote for. Not Reagan, Not Kennedy, not Teddy Roosevelt who got money from the railroad and steel barons....then later led the charge for finance reform...... Only Multi millionaires and Billionaires need apply right?
It a amazing how quickly we conservatives start using democrat strategies and language such as "special Interest groups". ....if we as a forum donated to Trump, would we not represent a "special interest group"? Isn't every donor, other than individuals a "special Interest" group? Hell, aren't we special interest individual donors? So those words hold no sway for me.

I asked for a simple reference, or three, of anything the man has done that convinces you he is a conservative...I got back from you...the statement that my analogy was anal ....and that he's rich, and not owned by anyone... then by that metric warren buffet and George Soros would make good conservative candidates too.

Sent from my DROID4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

New guy 101 said:


> OK so let's look at your logic.... Because his wife works for GOLDMAN SACHS, and they donated $69,350 to ted Cruz since 2011, he is compromised and isn't qualified in your view...even though they donated over $831,523 to Hillary....(it looks to me like they don't expect him to win either since they donated an ass ton more to her).
> So taking in a few thousand in donations from them makes Cruz "owned" by them....OK I will accept you statement.
> 
> BUT by that logic only people who solely fund their election bid are not owned by the investors...meaning only Millionaires and Billionaires like Trump or Warren Buffet would meet your metric for being good presidential candidates to vote for. Not Reagan, Not Kennedy, not Teddy Roosevelt who got money from the railroad and steel barons....then later led the charge for finance reform...... Only Multi millionaires and Billionaires need apply right?
> ...


The simple truth is that Trump is not a conservative and never has been. Asking folks to prove it is a wild goose chase... They like him because he is a mean ole somebuck that says what they want to hear. He's a boss. That's what Trumpsters want... Cruz is ugly and unpersonable. Even though he has stood up for the constitution time and time again they can't see past his crappy appearance. Ain't nobody winning on either side. Add all the idiots into the equation and you end up with 1+1 = hillary as president. Prepare for it.


----------



## KUSA (Apr 21, 2016)

Maine-Marine said:


> If bernie makes it to the final round I will vote for him..opps sorry american idol flash back...


Hope you are not serious.


> I do not like Cruz, I do not like the look of his face, how he carries himself, or how it talks..


Agree.


> I do not like Trumps rudeness


Maybe you should turn your man card in then.


> or instability to provide clear answers to HOW...


He has given clear enough answers for this point in the campaign.


> If I could I would draft General Mattis or dig up Reagan... I cannot do those things


Reagan wasn't that great.


> It was a big leap for me to vote.. I was not going to, but a few jerks, I mean people, on here made a good case.. rude but good..


As long as you voted for Trump then it's all good.



> I still think we are in for a major financial crash regardless of who is in power - I wonder if we will make it to the election........


Trump will fix it. All the illegals will get catapulted over the fence, China won't dominate the market, life will be good.


----------



## KUSA (Apr 21, 2016)

Arklatex said:


> The simple truth is that Trump is not a conservative and never has been.


What does that matter? I don't want a traditional conservative. I want someone that is forward thinking and does what it takes to make things right.


----------



## jim-henscheli (May 4, 2015)

In my opinion, Cruz beats trump BECAUSE, he DOES have a proven conservative record, it's not perfect but it's really good. Yes his wife may influence his thinking, but it may not.
Trump is an aggressive business man, and accomplished expert at making mutually beneficial deals an compromises. A master at twisting the system to suit his goals(ie imminant domain!). That is exactly what we expect from a big business man, and it's admirable in a CEO. 
But as president, we do not need someone intersted in deals, mutual benefits or compromises.
We need someone who will fight for conservative values and American dominance. Someone who will not change the system more, but use it as it was INTENDED, and that requires a legal background.
Is cruise perfect? Is trump? NO. But in my mind, Cruz is the best. Not the lesser of two evils, but the best offering we have had in a while.


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

KUSA said:


> What does that matter? I don't want a traditional conservative. I want someone that is forward thinking and does what it takes to make things right.


It doesn't matter. I'm just explaining my opinion. Seems like lots of folks want to claim he's a conservative when he's not. He's Trump. He doesn't fit the mold of conservative or liberal anymore. He's just the other option. That what people like about him.


----------



## stevekozak (Oct 4, 2015)

KUSA said:


> What does that matter? I don't want a traditional conservative. I want someone that is forward thinking and does what it takes to make things right.


LIV (low information voter)


----------



## New guy 101 (Dec 17, 2014)

Arklatex said:


> It doesn't matter. I'm just explaining my opinion. Seems like lots of folks want to claim he's a conservative when he's not. He's Trump. He doesn't fit the mold of conservative or liberal anymore. He's just the other option. That what people like about him.


And I can understand and appreciate that...but folks need to know what they are asking for,,,Its not Conservative Governance or a return to a Constitutional Government, They are voting for change.

and for the fellow that said Trump was forward thinking....Isn't that the definition of Progressive?


----------



## Ralph Rotten (Jun 25, 2014)

I soooooo wanted to vote for Bernie in the primary, just so I could vote *against *Hillary (Trump was going to be a done-deal in AZ so he didn't need my vote) but I am still registered as a rep. Bummer, I coulda sworn that they had changed the law to let us vote anywhere in the primary. Had to vote for a regular old republican candidate.

I was surprised at some of the people that appeared on the ballot still. People who had dropped out months ago, people who never even had enough followers to get into the debates. It woulda been funny if someone like Bush won in AZ, someone who already got their standing ten-count.


----------



## screwedby (Oct 21, 2015)

KUSA said:


> Who did you vote for?


It does not matter!

Haven't you been reading the posts?

Everyone should vote, according to the posters, whether they are too stupid to tie their shoes, have no idea what the issues are, what the candidate stands for or even who the candidates are.

Just vote, by god!

We are going down the drain so fast I'm seasick!

Please, Please, Please, if you have not educated yourself do us a favor and stay away from the polls.

screwedbygoogle
original username modified by google


----------



## I'd_last_a_day (May 12, 2015)

New guy 101 said:


> And I can understand and appreciate that...but folks need to know what they are asking for,,,Its not Conservative Governance or a return to a Constitutional Government, They are voting for change.
> 
> and for the fellow that said Trump was forward thinking....Isn't that the definition of Progressive?


In a nutshell I'm voting for him because he's not a puppet and I think only him, Rand, Bernie, and Carson were not puppets. And unfortunately although Bernie's not a puppet he's a socialist. I am with you on your complaints that 'Only a billionaire can save us'...the system is total garbage. Campaign finance is so important. HUGE campaign contributions are the problem. Roosevelt got huge contributions but there's too much to be said about all the differences (not that I liked it just saying so many variable that are different today). It almost feels like ancient Rome like we have no choice and have to get lucky, we have to hope to get an Augustus and not a Nero. I personally consider Trump a 50% chance of a good outcome, but I consider that the best option.

And money ain't even the only problem, if 'The establishment' is not on your side the media will treat you like you have leprosy. Again it feels like we might have GOTTEN LUCKY that Trump's celebrity status helped him negate that media bias. It all has to change, that's why I also say that another reason I want Trump is the outside chance that he just blows it all the hell up and causes major reforms.


----------



## New guy 101 (Dec 17, 2014)

I'd_last_a_day said:


> In a nutshell I'm voting for him because he's not a puppet and I think only him, Rand, Bernie, and Carson were not puppets. And unfortunately although Bernie's not a puppet he's a socialist. I am with you on your complaints that 'Only a billionaire can save us'...the system is total garbage. Campaign finance is so important. HUGE campaign contributions are the problem. Roosevelt got huge contributions but there's too much to be said about all the differences (not that I liked it just saying so many variable that are different today). It almost feels like ancient Rome like we have no choice and have to get lucky, we have to hope to get an Augustus and not a Nero. I personally consider Trump a 50% chance of a good outcome, but I consider that the best option.
> 
> And money ain't even the only problem, if 'The establishment' is not on your side the media will treat you like you have leprosy. Again it feels like we might have GOTTEN LUCKY that Trump's celebrity status helped him negate that media bias. It all has to change, that's why I also say that another reason I want Trump is the outside chance that he just blows it all the hell up and causes major reforms.


Well I will agree with you there...at least he has kept it interesting. We will see in the end.


----------

